# Ibanez Genesis Collection



## Whammy (Jul 19, 2013)

Just seen this on the Ibanez Japan site.

Anyone know what it says 
I hope some epic reissues are being made







Ibanez guitars | Genesis Collection

Ibanez guitars


----------



## JPMike (Jul 19, 2013)

This seems interesting...


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hmmm - the letters and characters mock me! What are they saying??


----------



## Thep (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't even know what it says, or what this is about, but god damn I love Ibanez.


----------



## Whammy (Jul 19, 2013)

The original image on the home page is very enticing...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 19, 2013)

Bring the fr00t!!!! 

HOLY SHIT SQUARE JOINTS


----------



## Kreml (Jul 19, 2013)

I would kill for a RG550DY reissue, or just about anything in Desert Sun Yellow finnish


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 19, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Bring the fr00t!!!!
> 
> HOLY SHIT SQUARE JOINTS



"New ideas for today's musicians".
Wait....


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 19, 2013)

Only Ibanez can get us excited for square heels


----------



## Valennic (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, looking at my 550's neck joint, then at that, and then back again.

I am erect.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 19, 2013)

Valennic said:


> Well, looking at my 550's neck joint, then at that, and then back again.
> 
> I am erect.



I too am erect


----------



## Randy (Jul 19, 2013)

While I wouldn't be opposed to a full on square heeled RG revival, I'd love for "genesis" to contain a return to the early days across multiple lines. Roadstar, Radius, Power, Proline, XV, etc.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 19, 2013)

I really don't want to get excited yet only to find that these are for the Japan market only


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 19, 2013)

If this will be a reissuing of the original RG's, and they're made in Japan, I will be super pumped.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 19, 2013)

7stringDemon said:


> I really don't want to get excited yet only to find that these are for the Japan market only



Well, I guess that is entirely possible


----------



## Whammy (Jul 19, 2013)

So does anyone know what it actually says


----------



## Nosedevil (Jul 19, 2013)

This seems interesting. Let's look for some Kanji translations.


----------



## jeleopard (Jul 19, 2013)

But... I really like the AANJ


----------



## DarthV (Jul 19, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> But... I really like the AANJ



+1


----------



## straymond (Jul 19, 2013)

Gimme a destroyer, and I will show you a happy gentleman.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 19, 2013)

You know, I didn't even think of it until now, but if this means we're getting a MIJ Iceman......... Hooray! If not, I'll probably still be pumped because I love Ibanez so much


----------



## xzyryabx (Jul 19, 2013)

Luckily wife is Japanese, here's the rough translation:
The starting point is in Japan
Guitars made by japanese hands,
played by japanese hands,
their status is not exaggerated.
for ppl that require simplicity and quality
from genesis to now
Made in Japan, Ibanez


----------



## straymond (Jul 19, 2013)

xzyryabx said:


> Luckily wife is Japanese, here's the rough translation:
> The starting point is in Japan
> Guitars made by japanese hands,
> played by japanese hands,
> ...



Is your wife sure there's no "we take requests!" In there...?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 19, 2013)

Dammit, beat me to it.  Talked to a friend who is decent with Japanese and he said it was a poem.

The bottom part (date) mentioned "Autumn 2013."

By the sounds of it, we're getting a reissue series.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 19, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> But... I really like the AANJ


I used to say that until I got a RG50. Square joints > AANJ



xzyryabx said:


> Luckily wife is Japanese, here's the rough translation:
> The starting point is in Japan
> Guitars made by japanese hands,
> played by japanese hands,
> ...


----------



## rikomaru (Jul 19, 2013)

hmm......so a vague teaser


----------



## xzyryabx (Jul 19, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dammit, beat me to it.  Talked to a friend who is decent with Japanese and he said it was a poem.



woops, forgot o mention that, yup, she said it was written as poem!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 19, 2013)

xzyryabx said:


> Luckily wife is Japanese, here's the rough translation:
> The starting point is in Japan
> Guitars made by japanese hands,
> *played by japanese hands,*
> ...





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> By the sounds of it, *we're* getting a reissue series.



You sure about that? This was on the Ibanez JAPAN site, not the Ibanez USA site, and the poem specifically says "played by Japanese hands".... sounds like maybe they meant for these to hit the Japan-only market maybe?   *WE* might not be getting anything!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 19, 2013)

I know there's the square heel pics but really, that's not the "genesis" of Ibanez by a long shot, I hope most of you guys realise that.

If it's the "Genesis" of Ibanez it'd be... well, shitty 50s Japanese guitars from before they were good, then a bunch of Gibson and Fender copies that would see lawsuits flying around all over the place.

If it's the genesis of Ibanez as we know it, I want to see these coming back:

















Those were the ones that cemented their reputation as really solid guitars and helped the RGs etc become such a huge success when they came out.


----------



## rikomaru (Jul 19, 2013)

oh god.....a run of their original sen destroyers <3

even if it's only for the japanese market, Ibanez is too popular now to not find any stateside at all. We could always call Rich


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 19, 2013)

rikomaru said:


> oh god.....a run of their original sen destroyers <3



That'd be awesome (I'd love an original '76 one) but they're very close to Explorers (that was the whole point)... there'd be lots of legal issues.


----------



## jl-austin (Jul 19, 2013)

Wouldn't it be cool if Ibanez opened a plant in Japan? Hmmmm, maybe that's why its called Genesis, a new beginning? Just a thought.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 19, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


>



From what I understand, this one is already back as the ART320.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 19, 2013)

curiosity is indeed piqued


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 19, 2013)

Subscribe to this thread. Why not? *waits in anticipation*


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jul 19, 2013)

I might be a little bit excited


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 20, 2013)

just a post so that I'll remember to view this.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 20, 2013)

This sounds exciting. I want an RG770. Missed out on the reissues a couple of years ago.

"Played by Japanese hands" potentially bums me out, tho.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 20, 2013)

I can't think of another reason for them to say "played by Japanese hands" outside of these being Japan exclusives.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 20, 2013)

shitsøn;3650028 said:


> This sounds exciting. I want an RG770. Missed out on the reissues a couple of years ago.
> 
> "Played by Japanese hands" potentially bums me out, tho.





Adam Of Angels said:


> I can't think of another reason for them to say "played by Japanese hands" outside of these being Japan exclusives.



It's a poem, maybe it's a metaphor or figurative language or something...

/fingerscrossed


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a business trip to Tokyo booked for the end of November and a couple of days off whilst I'm there...


----------



## atimoc (Jul 20, 2013)

Thomann does have a Destroyer listed as "Not yet available", but whether that is a part of Genesis Collection or not, I have no idea:

Ibanez DT520FM-CRS - Thomann


----------



## Dayviewer (Jul 20, 2013)

^ I think that's been listed on several sites for a few weeks/months now, that's EU only if I believe.


----------



## Whammy (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah these guitars are being introduced to Europe (not part of Genesis - Genesis is for the Japanese market after all). Just don't know when 

The two AR guitars are already in the US I believe


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 20, 2013)

For Us, By Us?


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 20, 2013)

whoa... square heal


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jul 20, 2013)

Please let the Lo Pros be aplenty.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 20, 2013)

Jzbass25 said:


>





This video... is pretty much the most accurate thing i've ever seen portrayed about me hahaha



Also, gents, the old artcores, musicians, and destroyers were all set neck or neck through endeavours. These neck plates they are showing are remeniscent of the early 90's cast neck plates... which woudl be incredible!


----------



## Inferno_dante (Jul 20, 2013)

You Americans stop complaining! In Australia we miss out on so many of the models you get. It makes me cry :'(


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 21, 2013)

But can't Aussies order from Japan (like ikebe? ) we can't. They told me to jump in a lake basically


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 22, 2013)

chrisharbin said:


> But can't Aussies order from Japan (like ikebe? ) we can't. They told me to jump in a lake basically



Try Ishabashi


----------



## -42- (Jul 22, 2013)

Between the definition of 'genenis' and the shot of square heels this smacks of a throwback line.

I'm down.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 22, 2013)

7stringDemon said:


> Try Ishabashi



Interesting

EDIT, the link doesn't show the one I wanted to show 

They also have a JS-1000 in blue that is tasty looking! And it's a reasonable USD price that I can see........but I'm not sure it's a production model. (hence the "custom" 24th fret marker)


----------



## AVfan (Jul 24, 2013)

If they Re-Issue the Ibanez XV's, that'll really set people off cause many back in the 80's hadn't even heard of the guitar. that and id buy like 5 of them.


----------



## theo (Jul 24, 2013)

Man.. Ibanez keep making me take back my vow of 'this is the last guitar I am buying'.
First it was the S/RG1XXV's, Then the UV70P, The blue flame maple Iron label is probably next... this genesis has me intrigued.


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 29, 2013)

If they're really going to reissue old guitars, I am hoping beyond hope that one of them is the HSS S540. Gawd i want one.


----------



## ATOMICxTomato (Jul 29, 2013)

Hope they release the 540s7 in lipstick red to go along with my 540s LTD


----------



## lava (Jul 30, 2013)

I want them to reissue an Artfield:


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 30, 2013)

^^I must say that is a pretty attractive headstock. Like a gentlemans mustache.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 30, 2013)

Many of the comments in this thread lead me to wonder if Ibanez is becoming the new Fender or Gibson, where a substantial portion of their customer base only wants reissues of old guitars, and hates anything that deviates from the "golden age" specs.


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 30, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Many of the comments in this thread lead me to wonder if Ibanez is becoming the new Fender or Gibson, where a substantial portion of their customer base only wants reissues of old guitars, and hates anything that deviates from the "golden age" specs.



Most of their new offerings aren't guitars that I really dig. If they released a bunch of new guitars with Lo-pro Edge bridges, I'd probably jump on them. I've played very few new Ibanez guitars that really make me want to buy them. 

Not really sure what "golden age" specs are here. A lot of guys consider the lo-pro to be one of the best bridges ever made and it's seldom found on Ibanez guitars now. Reissuing stuff with it would be awesome. Other than that, some guys like the square block heel and the ridiculously thin necks (which are significantly thinner than modern Ibanez guitars). 

I'd like to see a re-release of the RG565 - made in Japan quality, great hardware and very cool colors. Ibanez doesn't really make something that fits that bill (the RG4...whatever isn't a 565).


----------



## Curt (Jul 30, 2013)

We do need to see some good solid colors, for real. I am falling in love with the edge zero II on my 7420, but I would love to see the lo-pro on these . Though Ibanez is a far cry from the usual GAS inducing material for me, The RG is really comfortable. Now if they would bring some more color the the prestige 7's.


----------



## lava (Jul 31, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Many of the comments in this thread lead me to wonder if Ibanez is becoming the new Fender or Gibson, where a substantial portion of their customer base only wants reissues of old guitars, and hates anything that deviates from the "golden age" specs.



Well, I've always thought that if Ibanez ever made me a sig (in my fantasy world) that I'd ask for one of their bass body shapes instead of an RG shape. That'd be similar to an Artfield, which is why I posted that image. But I'd rather have the custom shop guitar with the bass body instead, so I'm really not obsessed with their vintage stuff.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, it's 8/1 in Japan now. Anybody see anything new???


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm good on the original square heel. Give me the AANJ.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 1, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Many of the comments in this thread lead me to wonder if Ibanez is becoming the new Fender or Gibson, where a substantial portion of their customer base only wants reissues of old guitars, and hates anything that deviates from the "golden age" specs.



I don't know that it's exactly that. At least not on here. Jemsite? Yeah 
But most here love the old stuff and the new together. I, for one, love 80's fluorescent RG's but the new Prestige's and stuff really float my boat. 

And the RGD's do MUCH more than float it!


----------



## pushpull7 (Aug 2, 2013)

considering the usa site doesn't have this listed, I believe we will be left out in the cold regardless.


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 2, 2013)

Gimme a bright Radius of some sort, please.


----------



## ItWillDo (Aug 2, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Many of the comments in this thread lead me to wonder if Ibanez is becoming the new Fender or Gibson, where a substantial portion of their customer base only wants reissues of old guitars, and hates anything that deviates from the "golden age" specs.



I doubt it's really THAT substantial. There's always a select group that wants reissues but the biggest consumer base still goes for the newer models. Else their RGD's/Premium's and 7/8-lines wouldn't be this popular.


----------



## rikomaru (Aug 2, 2013)

that artfield looks pretty slick. it reminds me of a bass, and that i dig hard. i can't believe that none of the 50 knobs ans switches are piezo though


----------



## Mr Richard (Aug 2, 2013)

lava said:


> I want them to reissue an Artfield


 
I would be down with this, especially if that wood was stained blue.


----------



## jgaul79 (Aug 2, 2013)

can we hope for a Maxxas reissue?


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm intrigued.


----------



## Whammy (Aug 3, 2013)

As awesome as the Artfield series is I doubt it will be a re-issue 

The neck joint is an AANJ and they seem to be pushing the Tilt Joint in their teaser image.

That being said I would love this guitar. Bubinga body  That thing would match my Warwick bass


----------



## nikt (Aug 3, 2013)

For me the golden era and what I would liek to see is more:
Artist (also doubleneck), Musician, Artfield, Destroyer, Iceman.

Those are classics.


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Aug 6, 2013)

jgaul79 said:


> can we hope for a Maxxas reissue?


I would really REALLY love to see that! It was way ahead of its time back in 1987..1989.



Whammy said:


> As awesome as the Artfield series is I doubt it will be a re-issue


I think that depends on the model - the AFD45 would be tough to sell today but the more PRS-related AFD25 or AFD5 might perform better, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Aug 6, 2013)

rikomaru said:


> that artfield looks pretty slick. it reminds me of a bass, and that i dig hard. i can't believe that none of the 50 knobs ans switches are piezo though


It does resemble the Soundgear bass shape, that's for sure. And there's no piezo whatsoever (would be cool though - HQ trem with piezos...). The only active part is the booster circuit on the AFD45. As for the switches, it's not that complicated: 

1x 3-way mini switch for pickup selection
1x mini switch for coil-tapping neck pickup
1x mini switch for activating boost circuit


Apart from that, the AFD45 has

1x volume pot
1x tone pot
1x 6-way rotary switch for pickup selection and coil-splitting

(Sorry for OT)


----------



## traditional (Aug 9, 2013)

So...
Did anything become of this? It was supposed to be 1/8 and it's now the 9th.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Aug 9, 2013)

^nothing from any of the dealers Yet. The Japanese ibby site doesn't give an exact date just Autumn 2013.


----------



## Ethenmar (Aug 28, 2013)

A new 540 will be fantastic. I love that guitar (in 8 strings ).


----------



## rikomaru (Aug 28, 2013)

Since the destroyer's back, I doubt they'll be doing anything with it in this genesis thing. I guess i'll just have to go sacrifice a whole schoolbus to get that artfield in production though, since i'm an absolute woodworking newb other than widdling. lol


----------



## Whammy (Aug 28, 2013)

UPDATE!

These are all listed on the Japanese Ibanez page...

*Genesis Collection:*
Super Wizard Neck (17mm thickness @ 1st Fret / 19mm thickness @ 12th fret)
All Edge Tremolo - All Tilt Neck Joint
Pickups are the IBZ V1 & V2's just like on the older models.












RG550















RG570















RG670AH (Ash body)








RG670MH (Mahogany body)


----------



## theo (Aug 28, 2013)

SHIT!


----------



## Matt_D_ (Aug 28, 2013)

YES YES OMFG YES
THEY"RE CHEAP TOO!

NOT UP ON ISHIBASHI YET MY FELLOW AUSTRALIANS... I JUST CHECKED...

ok. seriously, im excited!


----------



## theo (Aug 28, 2013)

Why does Ibanez do this? Every time I tell myself I have enough guitars they release some other crazy awesome shit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 28, 2013)

Good ....ing god, it's 1987 again.


----------



## traditional (Aug 28, 2013)

Insane. Absolutely insane.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 28, 2013)

Matt_D_ said:


> YES YES OMFG YES
> THEY"RE CHEAP TOO!



Need prices. 
And whether they're even coming to the states.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Aug 28, 2013)

They're listed at 100,000 yen, or thereabouts, 120,000 for the natural finishes. equates to about 1k and 1.2k AUD. I'm hoping thats RRP not MSRP.

I guess they'll eventually show up on ishibashi/rakuten


----------



## Black Mamba (Aug 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Need prices.
> And whether they're even coming to the states.


 

Converted from Japanese Yen

*RG550: *$1074
*RG570: *$1074
*RG670*: $1235


Not sure if they're coming to the US.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 28, 2013)

Damn, that's... actually priced really well.


----------



## Mr Richard (Aug 28, 2013)

If the RG570's came with Maple FB's I would probably grab the mystic dream style one. The ash body one is pretty sexy too.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

Road Flare Red 550. Holy. F*u*cking. F*u*ck.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Aug 28, 2013)

I want every.single.one. =P especially the ash and the rfr... and the dy... and that cool purple thing... and the mahogany


----------



## JP Universe (Aug 28, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't care what anybody says.






This is what I want the most above all else.   ...followed by either chameleon 550/570.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 29, 2013)

All those are awesome. specially the mystic dream 570, but tbh I want some S re-releases.


----------



## kamello (Aug 29, 2013)

god....and I had a chance to buy a Laser Purple 550 for 250 bucks when I was young and stupid....went for a Dean..........


----------



## Matt_D_ (Aug 29, 2013)

I just emailed ishibashi  we'll see what they say


----------



## Paul Reed Shred (Aug 29, 2013)

gonna need to go sponge off the old keyboard.. really need these to make it to the US.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Aug 29, 2013)

Gah.... I was just looking at the reissues and thinking I wanted one too... 

I told myself no more ibanez for a while, but then they do something like this


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 29, 2013)

That 570 Chameleon purple..........I will own that.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 29, 2013)

Yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes!

I'm so happy, I could cry!


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 29, 2013)

Though I can also snag a black RG570 for $250 at any time in my life


----------



## thebass444 (Aug 29, 2013)

I feel as if I'd rather own an older ibby if it was one of the colors that were easily found... but still these are pretty cool just to have the option to buy!


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dat mahogany.


----------



## Pat_tct (Aug 29, 2013)

this is boring to me....
what is special about the new lineup there?

The neck joints look horribly uncomfortable. Gotoh locking tuners... wow
edge trem.... wow....
so ? am i missing something?

oh yea. v1 and v2 pickups..... meh


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 29, 2013)

Real men use square heels and standard-profile trems, that's why.

I will admit, it's funny; people bash companies like Fender and Gibson for riding their own coat tails, and now Ibanez does this and we're all going ....ing nuts.


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 29, 2013)

> this is boring to me....
> what is special about the new lineup there?


We non-Ibanez fanbois won't get it!


----------



## Matt_D_ (Aug 29, 2013)

Why I'm excited:

a) they're about 2/3 the price of a current prestige guitar.
b) they're colours you cant get in the current prestige line (aside from black)
c) some really lovely body options (ash/mahog)

I prefer AANJ heels, I prefer edge zero trems, but I'm pretty excited about possibly snagging a prestige quality japanese made 6 string in an awesome colour for not much more than I'd pay for a mexican made charvel, or a korean schecter.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 29, 2013)

Matt_D_ said:


> I prefer AANJ heels, I prefer edge zero trems, but I'm pretty excited about possibly snagging a prestige quality japanese made 6 string in an awesome colour for not much more than I'd pay for a mexican made charvel, or a korean schecter.



And for LESS than you'd pay for an Indonesian Ibby Premium. How the fvck are they able to sell MIJs at this price?


----------



## Matt_D_ (Aug 29, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> And for LESS than you'd pay for an Indonesian Ibby Premium. How the fvck are they able to sell MIJs at this price?



no idea, they've got to be saving time somewhere, either in CNC time or Hand Detailing. Maybe the no veneer is saving them some bucks? Maybe they're not chambered? 

As long as they're not just assembling them in japan  (actually I probably wouldnt care at this price and given how the premium's have been)


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 29, 2013)

I guess if Gibson can manage to sell MiA guitars for even less than this, then it shouldn't be too shocking that Ibanez can make MiJs at a similar price point. Kinda makes my Indo Premiums seem a bit overpriced now, though, haha.


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd prefer the RG670AH with that beautiful Ash body.


----------



## Oneirokritikos (Aug 29, 2013)

I understand the nostalgia but no AANJ makes me sad


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Aug 29, 2013)

Oneirokritikos said:


> I understand the nostalgia but no AANJ makes me sad



I strongly believe the neck heel is shaped the same way as on the 20th Anniversary RG models, e.g. a very long heel, longer than the original, with no overlap of the fretboard. This means that the reissue necks are not backward compatible with the original body pockets.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 29, 2013)

Pat_tct said:


> this is boring to me....
> what is special about the new lineup there?
> 
> The neck joints look horribly uncomfortable. Gotoh locking tuners... wow
> ...


 
Because its practicly EVERYTHING that old school Ibanez fans have been bitching, moaning, complaining, begging, wishing, and bugging the crap out of Ibanez for, for at least the last 15 years. 

They're bringing back the Super Wizard profile necks which have been just about absent since 2002. They're bringing back the Orginal Edge on a non-signature model, another thing that hasn't been around in a long long time. They're using bright colors and natural finishes on non-basswood, which even the older Ibanez guys, like myself, have been wanting to see more of. 

As for the neck joint, if you haven't played an old Tilt-Joint Ibanez with an Original Wizard or Super Wizard neck, you're truly missing out. Something about how the neck tapers (or lack of taper) on these older joints makes them feel really comfortable _even in the higher register_. There is a reason shredders and other lead oriented players seek out Ibanez guitars from that era, and it's the same reason guys back in the 90's flocked to them: comfort. I'm not going to argue it though, it's just something you need to play first hand to appreciate. 

I don't know why you're knocking the Gotohs, they beat the shit out of the Grover tuners that guy like BRJ used. Ask elq how that turned out. Easily on par with Schaller or even the revered Sperzel. 

When it comes to pickups, outside of a "br00tlz" the V-Series 6-string pickups really aren't that bad. They're not BKPZ or the new Duncans everyone is shitting the bed over, even though only about a dozen folks have actually bought them on here, but they'll get the job done. As someone who swaps pickups on practically every guitar, like a lot of folks, I don't see this as a big deal. Plus, it keeps the price down. 

Talking about price, these are insanely cheap given Ibanez's recent output and the hardware/features these guitars offer. Yeah, they're not $250 like some of the worn, old used RGs out there, but they're new and if the first run of RG550 and RG770 reissues were any indication folks are more than willing to pay a premium for a new instrument. 

tl;dr: Play some old school Ibanez (pre-93' if possible) and if you dig them, preference will play a big part afterall, you'll see why these are pretty special. If you don't, well, more for us.


----------



## Pat_tct (Aug 29, 2013)

are the "old" super wizard necks even thinner or what is the difference?
i've never played the older ibanez guitars... I'm too young I think.

The wood-options are nice. the natural ash looks good. but yea....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 29, 2013)

Pat_tct said:


> are the "old" super wizard necks even thinner or what is the difference?
> i've never played the older ibanez guitars... I'm too young I think.
> 
> The wood-options are nice. the natural ash looks good. but yea....


 
I'm no grandpa, or dad for that matter, either but I've still played and owned tons of the older Ibanez stuff. It's SO cheap used and really is fantastic stuff as long as the original owner didn't trash it. 

The Original Wizard and Super Wizard are the two thinnest necks Ibanez has ever made. While there is some variation year over year, as well as differences from builder/worker, the necks back then were all hand shaped, they're all typically quite similar. They make the current Wizard Prestige models seem bulky and awkward in comparison, and that's saying a lot as the Wizard Prestige are some of the thinnest and most comfortable, if you dig necks like that, on the market. 

Technically the only difference between the Original Wizard and Super Wizard is construction, as far as the old catalogs are concerned, but the Super Wizards were/are usually a hair thinner than the Original Wizard, mostly for the reasons I stated above.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Aug 29, 2013)

¡Ú³ÚÅ·»Ô¾ì¡ÛIbanez ¡Ô¥¢¥¤¥Ð¥Ë¡¼¥º¡Õ GENESIS COLLECTION RG570-VC ¡Ú10·îÃæ½ÜÈ¯ÇäÍ½Äê¡Û¡§½ÂÃ«IKEBE³Ú´ïÂ¼

HOLY SHIT 840$ USD COMMENCE JAW DROPPING.
seriously, thats cheaper than the prestige line goes for here in australia


----------



## GXPO (Aug 29, 2013)

This is just too much. Words can't describe how much I want this.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 29, 2013)

Pat_tct said:


> are the "old" super wizard necks even thinner or what is the difference?
> i've never played the older ibanez guitars... I'm too young I think.



I have two Ibanez guitars from 1991 with the "old" Wizard neck and I have yet to play another guitar (aside from the same models) with necks that thin. I sometimes question how the hell there is a truss rod inside of the neck.

On topic - I *love* that Ibanez has done this! They even went as far to shut up the people who complain non-stop about basswood only guitars. 

If this is the entire Genesis collection, thats awesome. I was really really hoping for re-releases of the older S models, but this in itself is Ibanez taking notice of what their fans really wanted to see.


----------



## Pat_tct (Aug 29, 2013)

i love the neck shape of my premium ibanez but even thinner necks?
can't imagine that as comfy.... i like feeling like I really hold on to something while playing. that could be too thin for me. but thats just preference


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 29, 2013)

Pat_tct said:


> i love the neck shape of my premium ibanez but even thinner necks?
> can't imagine that as comfy.... i like feeling like I really hold on to something while playing. that could be too thin for me. but thats just preference


 
Like I said, try some out, especially before knocking it. 

Older Ibbys are crazy cheap and pretty easy to flip, very low risk. 

For what it's worth, I dig thicker necks (love me some 50's profile LP), and still really enjoy the super thin Ibanez stuff.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 29, 2013)

Chameleon RG550 ftw. Hope these will be easy to acquire here in the states....


----------



## musicaldeath (Aug 29, 2013)

Was really hoping for a 540pII like Skolnick used to play. Alas, I will have to either keep hunting the bay or go to Jackson for a CS demon (which isn't going to happen lol).


----------



## Whammy (Aug 29, 2013)

I am super glad that the 570's didn't come with pickup rings like the originals 

This has ticked all my boxes for my next 6-string 
I just hope I can get my hands on it in Europe


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm hoping for one of those as well. If I can't get one in Europe, I'm going to pick one up next time I'm in Japan. Which just happens to be just before Christmas. I hope there're some left!!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 29, 2013)

Damn good news, I have 550's including the one below
but I'd be sorely tempted to pick one of these new ones
up. Edge + Tilt Joint FTW!!!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ugh that chameleon, I have a horrible feeling that says I'm never going to own one though.


----------



## JaeSwift (Aug 29, 2013)

17mm?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 29, 2013)

It's a bit sad they are so expensive, I would've expected (read: hoped) they would've been a lot cheaper. They seem overly stock for such expensive guitars


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 29, 2013)

The chameleon 570 and yellow 550... oh my.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 29, 2013)

YJGB said:


> It's a bit sad they are so expensive, I would've expected (read: hoped) they would've been a lot cheaper. They seem overly stock for such expensive guitars



I LOL'd!!!

They're cheaper than the equivalent Premium models!!! MIJ original spec RGs with original Edge trems and amazing colours, for 700euros ... What more did you want???


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 29, 2013)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I LOL'd!!!
> 
> They're cheaper than the equivalent Premium models!!! MIJ original spec RGs with original Edge trems and amazing colours, for 700euros ... What more did you want???



Believe me, when they are introduced in Europe, they'll ask a lot more that that for them. Happens with everything.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 29, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Believe me, when they are introduced in Europe, they'll ask a lot more that that for them. Happens with everything.


 
Very true. We pay over the odds here in the EU for guitars.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 29, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Believe me, when they are introduced in Europe, they'll ask a lot more that that for them. Happens with everything.



I don't know that we'll see them in the EU... All I know for now is the Japanese list price. Which is less than the equivalent Premium guitars, everything's relative... Nuffsaid really


----------



## Jzbass25 (Aug 29, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Believe me, when they are introduced in Europe, they'll ask a lot more that that for them. Happens with everything.



Yeah of course, import tax, extra cost of distribution/shipping (why do you think engls and diezels are so pricey here). Americans are lucky with the fact that Japan and the US trade large volumes of goods already though. But yeah that price Ibanez set seems amazing to me and I'd actually feel a bit lucky to buy it at that price.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh my god! This is amazing! Ibanez should have done this a long time ago. The 570 looks amazing with direct mounts, too! Hopefully this will be an ongoing series. This shit needed to happen.


----------



## November5th (Aug 29, 2013)

I am very happy about this. I love the Chameleon's especially.This makes me feel as if I ran into a high school girlfriend 25 years later, and she is still smoking hot.


----------



## Curt (Aug 29, 2013)

670 MH, Uhm... yes, please.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Aug 29, 2013)

I tweeted at Ibanez USA, they said they had no information at this time. could be a while before they're anywhere other than JP. (if at all)


----------



## Thep (Aug 29, 2013)

Even though I typically dislike pickup rings, I'm a bit bummed that they aren't included.

The 5 pc neck is not accurate either, but I completely understand why they would.


----------



## Valennic (Aug 29, 2013)

That mahogany one. I need it. I also need that chameleon thing in my life. And that red one. And that yellow one.

.... it. Gimme all of them


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 29, 2013)

Whammy said:


> I am super glad that the 570's didn't come with pickup rings like the originals


 
I'm the exact opposite. I much prefer pickup rings due to practicallity purposes, but then again, of all the new Genesis RGs, I prefered the black one. 

Either way, I'm not complaing about these at all. 

All my Japanese friends have been pestering me to visit them lately. I really should now... you know, being a good friend and all...


----------



## Curt (Aug 29, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm the exact opposite. I much prefer pickup rings due to practicallity purposes, but then again, of all the new Genesis RGs, I prefered the black one.
> 
> Either way, I'm not complaing about these at all.
> 
> All my Japanese friends have been pestering me to visit them lately. I really should now... you know, being a good friend and all...


 

And be the absolute greatest person ever and send one my way.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 29, 2013)

YJGB said:


> It's a bit sad they are so expensive, I would've expected (read: hoped) they would've been a lot cheaper. They seem overly stock for such expensive guitars
> 
> Edit: oh of course, butthurt people neg-repping me. Just speaking my mind, nothing wrong with that.



Expensive? For real? They're cheaper than most MIJ ESPs, all other Prestige/MIJ Ibanez, cheaper than some Indo Schecters, and even cheaper than lower end MIA Gibson and Fender. 

They might not be dressed up in bargain basement veneers, have "the next big thing" in pickups, or feature overly hyped specs, but they (if they really do have Super Wizard necks) have some of the most delicious necks ever and some of the best made hardware ever. If the fretwork is on par with current Prestige offerings, these will be KILLER player's guitars. 

Also, before you go complaining about the price, keep a couple things in mind:
-Japanese pricing isn't always better, in fact it's often not after taxes. Even on goods manufactured in Japan by Japan-based companies. The EU isn't the only region with taxes. 
-The prices posted are the list price, you know, the price you never actually pay and is usually around 20% more than street. 
-It's not Ibanez's fault that the EU taxes imports so heavily.

Also, don't bitch about rep. It's a rule.


----------



## Stooge1996 (Aug 30, 2013)

Matt_D_ said:


> YES YES OMFG YES
> THEY"RE CHEAP TOO!
> 
> NOT UP ON ISHIBASHI YET MY FELLOW AUSTRALIANS... I JUST CHECKED...
> ...





Anyone ordered from Ishibashi before? wondering if its worth to get a used prestige into Australia from them


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 30, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Expensive? For real? They're cheaper than most MIJ ESPs, all other Prestige/MIJ Ibanez, cheaper than some Indo Schecters, and even cheaper than lower end MIA Gibson and Fender.
> 
> They might not be dressed up in bargain basement veneers, have "the next big thing" in pickups, or feature overly hyped specs, but they (if they really do have Super Wizard necks) have some of the most delicious necks ever and some of the best made hardware ever. If the fretwork is on par with current Prestige offerings, these will be KILLER player's guitars.
> 
> ...



You're right, I shouldn't bitch about it. I take the repping system bit too personally. Sorry about that, I've already edited out.


----------



## Curt (Aug 30, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They might not be dressed up in bargain basement veneers, have "the next big thing" in pickups, or feature overly hyped specs, but they (if they really do have Super Wizard necks) have some of the most delicious necks ever and some of the best made hardware ever. If the fretwork is on par with current Prestige offerings, these will be KILLER player's guitars.


 


My only gripe is that I hope to see them stateside, but doubt we will. 
I could just as well search ebay for an old square-heel 550/570, but I do like the idea of these. Particularly the RG670 MH.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Aug 30, 2013)

So tempting!!! why i haven't heard this before??! i wish the RG550 was available in white though...


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Aug 30, 2013)

Maybe I have missed it, but is there any information on limited availability of the Genesis Collection guitars?


----------



## Addison90 (Aug 30, 2013)

Whammy said:


> UPDATE!
> RG670AH (Ash body)
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit I just shat a tree


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 30, 2013)

Addison90 said:


> holy shit I just shat a tree



Would that be mahogany or swamp ash?


----------



## rockstarazuri (Aug 30, 2013)

Not enough colors? Ibanez can do anything, but in the end there will still be someone unhappy. They can't win haha


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 30, 2013)

I must admit I'd have been partial to an orange 550. Trying to find one on ebay atm but the ones I find are either destroyed or the guys is smoking crack on the price.


----------



## Kaappari (Aug 30, 2013)

Stooge1996 said:


> Anyone ordered from Ishibashi before? wondering if its worth to get a used prestige into Australia from them



I have ordered from Ishibashi and I have nothing bad to say about their services. The shipping cost was pretty reasonable and the guitar came to Finland quite fast. The customs at least in my country were kinda expensive though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 30, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Chameleon RG550 ftw. Hope these will be easy to acquire here in the states....



Easy as ordering from any of the bigger US based dealers. Just call or e-mail Ishibashi and give them your credit card or arrange a bank transfer. 

Yeah, you'll be paying a bit more for shipping and import, but on something that's not too expensive like these, it shouldn't be a big deal, especially if you think the Japanese list prices aren't bad. 



Matt_D_ said:


> I tweeted at Ibanez USA, they said they had no information at this time. could be a while before they're anywhere other than JP. (if at all)



HUSA usually doesn't know anything, or they're really good at playing stupid. Pick one.  

Talk to Chesbro, the other official Ibanez Importer/Distributor for the US. They're usually much more willing to import stuff, especially for folks with cash in hand.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Aug 31, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> HUSA usually doesn't know anything, or they're really good at playing stupid. Pick one.
> 
> Talk to Chesbro, the other official Ibanez Importer/Distributor for the US. They're usually much more willing to import stuff, especially for folks with cash in hand.



I'm in AU, so chesbro wont be much help. Engaging the local distributor here would probably add several hundred dollars to the cost.


----------



## GrayPianoFlying (Aug 31, 2013)

xzyryabx said:


> Luckily wife is Japanese, here's the rough translation:
> The starting point is in Japan
> Guitars made by japanese hands,
> played by japanese hands,
> ...



This translation is Collect.



Neck is "scooped cut" tilt joint, Using plate.
And consecutive numbers of "Genesis Collection" are carved and sealed to each plate,



PickUp.
Pick Up is Ibanez famed H-S-H configuration.
V1(H)-S1(S)-V2(H), wired in japan,
Ball piece is initial designed Black colored flathead screw,
But as the modern arrangement,
Bobbin and covers are frosted black,
and non-pick-guarded model's pickup mount is direct mount,

Bridge.
Tremolo Unit is "Edge", made in japan.



Tired
I'm sorry for my really poor translation.
I took 15 minutes to develop this sentence lol.
I'm a stupid japanese!

Probably this guitar would selling only in japan.
and market price is about...


RG550/RG570 : ¥84,000~=$855=647.
&#12304;SPEC:RG550/570&#12305;
body: Basswood 
neck type: 5pc Super Wizard Maple/Walnut neck
fingerboard: Maple 
Nut:Ibanez TOP LOK III w/retainer bar
Machine Head:Gotoh® SG381
bridge: Edge
neck pu:V1
middle pu:S1
bridge pu:V2
Include soft case.



RG670 : ¥92,000~=$937=709.
&#12304;SPEC:RG670AH&#12305;
body: 2Pc Ash 
neck type: 5pc Super Wizard Maple/Walnut neck
fingerboard: Rosewood 
Nut:Ibanez TOP LOK III w/retainer bar
Machine Head:Gotoh® SG381
bridge: Edge
neck pu:V1
middle pu:S1
bridge pu:V2
Include soft case.

&#12304;SPEC:RG670MH&#12305;
body: 2Pc Mahogany
neck type: 5pc Super Wizard Maple/Walnut neck
fingerboard: Rosewood 
Nut:Ibanez TOP LOK III w/retainer bar
Machine Head:Gotoh® SG381
bridge: Edge
neck pu:V1
middle pu:S1
bridge pu:V2
Include soft case.


Request?


----------



## amonb (Aug 31, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As for the neck joint, if you haven't played an old Tilt-Joint Ibanez with an Original Wizard or Super Wizard neck, you're truly missing out. Something about how the neck tapers (or lack of taper) on these older joints makes them feel really comfortable _even in the higher register_. There is a reason shredders and other lead oriented players seek out Ibanez guitars from that era, and it's the same reason guys back in the 90's flocked to them: comfort. I'm not going to argue it though, it's just something you need to play first hand to appreciate.
> 
> 
> tl;dr: Play some old school Ibanez (pre-93' if possible) and if you dig them, preference will play a big part afterall, you'll see why these are pretty special. If you don't, well, more for us.



I couldn't agree with this more. I own a 20th Anniversary 550 (VERY similar to these) and a 1989... they are brilliant and definitely "my" guitar.


----------



## Fenceclimber (Aug 31, 2013)

Ibanez please release these in Europe!!


----------



## Sunyata (Aug 31, 2013)

I seriously hope there will be some easy way to get this outside of Japan. There is no way I'm not going to have one of those chameleon 570s...


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 31, 2013)

Cool, cool... just don't see them outisde of Japan, I'm afraid. Glad I already have an original RG550 RFR. I also have an ash RGT, I have more than enough basswood RGs, so yeah... that mahagony one would be for me. I love the gold hardware on it. Never thought I'd say that, haha.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 31, 2013)

Matt_D_ said:


> I'm in AU, so chesbro wont be much help. Engaging the local distributor here would probably add several hundred dollars to the cost.



So HUSA will help, but Chesbro won't? 

From my dealings I would believe the opposite to be true.


----------



## wilch (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks like these will not be available outside Japan, atleast for now. 

http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f18/i...ever-128756.html?highlight=genesis+collection


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 31, 2013)

So many killer guitars...all with floating trems  Pretty much the story of my relationship with Ibanez. I know, just block them off, but I just love my fixed bridges.


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 1, 2013)

I can't even count the awesome Ibbys I was lusting for but they were all Japan exclusive. I don't get it... why limit sales?! Why making such territorial differences? Do you wanna sell guitars or what, Ibanez?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 1, 2013)

shitsøn;3709730 said:


> I can't even count the awesome Ibbys I was lusting for but they were all Japan exclusive. I don't get it... why limit sales?! Why making such territorial differences? Do you wanna sell guitars or what, Ibanez?



Hoshino-Gakki is a traditional Japanese company. That should clue you in.


----------



## s4tch (Sep 1, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hoshino-Gakki is a traditional Japanese company. That should clue you in.



...with a global market.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 1, 2013)

s4tch said:


> ...with a global market.



Look at all the Japanese guitar makers, what they offer in Japan and what they offer for "export". Ibanez, as of right now, is actually one of the most liberal about offering it's lineup overseas. The majority of guitars not offered outside of Japan are actually Japanese Store exclusives, just like certain Guitar Center models are exclusive to the US. 

Companies like ESP and Schecter Japan withhold entire branches of their lineup from export. 

That being said, it's not like US and European companies don't withhold guitars all the time. Gibson, Fender, and practically all the other major US brands offer limited options for some overseas markets. 

Though, it's not 1980. If you want a guitar not offered in your region all you have to do is call up a dealer that stocks it and have them ship it. In most cases you'll only be paying a couple hundred more dollars on top of a $1k to $2k guitar and having to wait maybe another couple days.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 1, 2013)

Some dealers do have orders not to ship overseas, in the US at least. Some go as far as checking your IP and offering you a different store based on your location. (I can't see half of the MF site for exemple, no boogies for exemple)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 1, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Some dealers do have orders not to ship overseas, in the US at least. Some go as far as checking your IP and offering you a different store based on your location. (I can't see half of the MF site for exemple, no boogies for exemple)



Very true, but in the confines of this thread, Ishibashi in Japan will ship anywhere in the world.


----------



## s4tch (Sep 1, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Though, it's not 1980. If you want a guitar not offered in your region all you have to do is call up a dealer that stocks it and have them ship it. In most cases you'll only be paying a couple hundred more dollars on top of a $1k to $2k guitar and having to wait maybe another couple days.



Yes, that's exactly why I don't get this whole marketing idea of withholding certain models or entire branches from export. Japanese car makers are the worst in this matter with literally hundreds of models exclusively sold in Japan - at least, guitars have no wheels on the wrong side, so if you can manage postage, than you have a fully working gear, wherever you live.

Off topic: US DiMarzio dealers are ordered not to ship abroad. Pickups are A LOT cheaper in the US, so even with taxes and shipping costs, I'd buy them from a US dealer if I could. Domestic dealers have crazy prices, so people here tend to buy used gear from abroad rather than buying new at home. For instance, an Evo bridge costs $70 at MF, and HUF29000, ~$125 at one of the cheapest Hungarian stores. As a consumer, I'm for an open, limitless, global market.


----------



## Sunyata (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm guessing that the Japan exclusivity has something to do with culture there. They do have a penchant for nationalism. 

Those lines in the ad about being made by japanese hands, and played by japanese hands made me a tiny bit sad...

Still going to buy one though, no matter how much of a hassle importing it is.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 1, 2013)

Sad that these are Japan Exclusives, I understand Max's point of spending the extra cash to get them imported. But it would be great if there was a way to get it at the same price here in the US and for others in Europe. That's all, I almost considered moving some of my current gear to get one of these, specifically the Chameleon RG550. But I would probably have to invest 300+ in just shipping and import/customs tax. Close to half of what the guitar costs, on top of it's original cost.

Either way, I'll live. It's not like this is the first time Ibanez and other Manufacturers have done this


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 1, 2013)

Jonathan20022 said:


> But it would be great if there was a way to get it at the same price here in the US and for others in Europe.



Here's the thing, thanks to taxation and market size guitars will never be the same price from country to country, continent to continent. If we averaged out instrument price globally, folks in the United States and Canada would be PISSED! We're paying easily 20% less on the low side and as much as 70% less on the high side (Have you seen South American and Australian prices?!). This means that importation from Japan will be cheaper in tons of markets, look at all the folks that buy stuff from the US for that very reason. 

Also, seeing as the actual sale price on these is going to be under $1k USD, shipping and importation is not going to be $300 or over, shipping will be ~$120 depending on service used and even if it is $1k (even though that's pretty much the list price) you'll be looking at well under $100 for import. So think $250 TOPS, but as little as nearly half that. 

To put that in perspective, if you were to buy that in person, sales tax would be around $60, so just imagine paying double sales tax. 

Worried about things going wrong in transit? Insurance on an item like this is less than $10. Also, if the guitar has issues, just take it to an authorized Ibanez service center (there are tons of them in the US, you can get a full list on the HUSA website). Even if the guitar is "out of region" if it was purchased new, they will work on/repair it on Ibanez's dime, if the reason for defect is Ibanez's fault. 

I've purchased a few guitars from overseas, Japan and Germany (for some reason) mainly, and it's not nearly the deal folks make it out to be. Yeah, there might be a little more to it, but we're talking an extra e-mail or two and a couple extra days shipping. 

These aren't expensive instruments, not in the slightest, so don't fear taxation.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 1, 2013)

I have to agree with Max completely here. At the price point, I totally plan on importing one of these. Should come to maybe a little over a grand total. For a brand spanking new chameleon 570?! 

Sounds like a ....ing steal to me.


----------



## jl-austin (Sep 2, 2013)

Something just doesn't add up, why are these so much less expensive than other MIJ Ibanez? I just don't understand the math.


----------



## GrayPianoFlying (Sep 2, 2013)

The one thing I just worrying about is this.

Here is Translation...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Lock Nut
The effect of metal parts brings to the sound is more than expected of you.
RG is become the first series of Genesis collection,
Equipped with a Made in Japan Ibanez Original "TOP LOK III" with Retainer Bar which effects to the string tension, and Retains Stability of strings.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm sorry for my poor translation!

I mean, Maybe Ibanez have Plans for releasing "Genesis Collection S" or "Genesis Collection AR" or something like that. 

Any way, I'M REALLY HAPPY!

Any Request or Questions?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 2, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Here's the thing, thanks to taxation and market size guitars will never be the same price from country to country, continent to continent. If we averaged out instrument price globally, folks in the United States and Canada would be PISSED! We're paying easily 20% less on the low side and as much as 70% less on the high side (Have you seen South American and Australian prices?!). This means that importation from Japan will be cheaper in tons of markets, look at all the folks that buy stuff from the US for that very reason...



That definitely makes more sense when it's put into perspective like that, being Brazilian myself I definitely know how bad retail pricing is down there on literally everything haha. And good to know that it won't be really over 300, I'll definitely keep my eyes on that RG550 and contact Ishibani about it.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 2, 2013)

How exactly does one go about ordering from Ishibani? 

Just send them an e-mail with a link to the product you are trying to buy or is some sort of crazy wizardry required to acquire guitars of that level of sexiness?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 2, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> How exactly does one go about ordering from Ishibani?
> 
> Just send them an e-mail with a link to the product you are trying to buy or is some sort of crazy wizardry required to acquire guitars of that level of sexiness?




The product pages on Ishibashi (and Ikkebe-Gakki, as another option) both have buttons to click to make English inquiries for purchasing the products. On Ishibashi it's "Send an Inquiry" and on Ikkebe it's "Product Inquiry (English)."


----------



## LordHar (Sep 2, 2013)

There is a guy on jemsite called 'Jason in Tokyo" who is Australian and works at Ishibashi. Maybe he can be of help to some of you.

http://www.jemsite.com/forums/member.php?u=62764

On Jemsite he also said: 'I can tell you all now that they are only available in Japan for now. I know this because I spoke to Hoshino today. There are currently no plans to go outside of Asia at the moment. Whether they do in the future is anyone's guess. At least for 2013 they will not be in the USA, Australia, Europe or elsewhere.'


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 2, 2013)

jl-austin said:


> Something just doesn't add up, why are these so much less expensive than other MIJ Ibanez? I just don't understand the math.



If you look on Ikebe the pricing makes more sense in the context of what models are available over there. These are looking to be priced right above the Premiums but just below the all the new figured top Prestige models. 

Besides, look at the way they're marketing these: "Made by the Japanese for the Japanese", it reads of them making these available for a lower price to get into the hands of more Japanese players. This series is Ibanez trying to recapture their home market from which they haven't actually been wildly popular in for awhile.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 2, 2013)

Ikkebe-Gakki told me they won't ship internationally. 

Hoping Ishibani gets them in stock...as they have made it clear they will.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 2, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> Ikkebe-Gakki told me they won't ship internationally.
> 
> Hoping Ishibani gets them in stock...as they have made it clear they will.



Yeah the higher ups at Ikebe put the kibosh on doing international sales, which is a bummer since they get tons of really cool exclusives.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh. Lame. Then again, I could probably get a round trip plane ticket to Japan for about what it'd cost me to have something shipped here from the US, if I ever need a new Ibby that badly .


----------



## BillNephew (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh dear. Gotoh hardware, V1-V2 pickups, and an original edge? If I can get my hands on one of these to pair up with my RG570, I would be one happy man.


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Sep 3, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This series is Ibanez trying to recapture their home market from which they haven't actually been wildly popular in for awhile.


So even the upscale Prestige models and the super high-end J-Custom models (that are all unavailable outside Japan ) all don't help to make Ibanez more popular in Japan?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 3, 2013)

ibanezgitarrero said:


> So even the upscale Prestige models and the super high-end J-Custom models (that are all unavailable outside Japan ) all don't help to make Ibanez more popular in Japan?



They don't seem to unfortunately.


----------



## Sunyata (Sep 3, 2013)

What are the chances some of these will be on ebay for reasonable prices?


----------



## Dooky (Sep 3, 2013)

LordHar said:


> There is a guy on jemsite called 'Jason in Tokyo" who is Australian and works at Ishibashi. Maybe he can be of help to some of you.
> 
> http://www.jemsite.com/forums/member.php?u=62764
> 
> On Jemsite he also said: 'I can tell you all now that they are only available in Japan for now. I know this because I spoke to Hoshino today. There are currently no plans to go outside of Asia at the moment. Whether they do in the future is anyone's guess. At least for 2013 they will not be in the USA, Australia, Europe or elsewhere.'



This makes me said. 
The thing that endeared me to Ibanez was this era of guitars. The 90s Made in Japan RGs - the 550s, 570s, 560s, 770s etc. - & all the cool colour options they had. I kinda prefer the original Edge & the square heel too. The current line-up of MIJ Ibanez just dont do it for me. 
Oh well, can only hope. Id love a brand new Road Flare Red RG550.


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Sep 4, 2013)

Dooky said:


> Id love a brand new Road Flare Red RG550.


In that case, you might want to check out the red 20th Anniversary RG. The have all the right moves and their build quality is on Prestige level.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 4, 2013)

ibanezgitarrero said:


> In that case, you might want to check out the red 20th Anniversary RG. The have all the right moves and their build quality is on Prestige level.


 
With the prices folks are trying to move those first reissues for, you may be better off importing these new ones, which seem to be just about identical, minus the cool color matched cases and other assorted goodies.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 4, 2013)

Just an FYI for anyone stateside, Ikebe gave me a quote (very reasonable) and told me these would be available in mid to late October. I know there's conflicting info above, but I was told that they are able to ship to Houston.


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Sep 4, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> With the prices folks are trying to move those first reissues for, you may be better off importing these new ones, which seem to be just about identical, minus the cool color matched cases and other assorted goodies.


Good point. The color-matched case is indeed the only "serious" goodie - the strap is not very useful because it's quite narrow; and the picks are for the collection only and not for the field (at least for me).


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 4, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> Just an FYI for anyone stateside, Ikebe gave me a quote (very reasonable) and told me these would be available in mid to late October. I know there's conflicting info above, but I was told that they are able to ship to Houston.




WELL DAMN! Maybe they just hate Canadians?!


----------



## xzyryabx (Sep 4, 2013)

For any of you guys that want a guitar from a Japanese dealer that won't ship, you can contact James (meestursparkle) @ Meestursparkle Japan Guitar Shop Middleman Service and he will take care of you.
I've only dealt with him once but it was a good experience.
He's very active on ebay if you want to check out his references.
He charges a flat fee, but that includes shipping and insurance (if I remember correctly) and I got my guitar in 4 days from Japan to Boston!


----------



## theo (Sep 4, 2013)

Just put in an order 

One of these will be mine 

Sorry savings account... I know I treat you bad :/ 
I'll make it up to you one day baby.


----------



## Dooky (Sep 4, 2013)

theo said:


> Just put in an order
> 
> One of these will be mine
> 
> ...



Congrats dude!
Did you order it from an Australian store or overseas?


----------



## theo (Sep 4, 2013)

Overseas. Fingers crossed I don't get hit by import tax.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 4, 2013)

What store? Link please?


----------



## theo (Sep 4, 2013)

Spoke to someone I know from Ishibashi.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 4, 2013)

Ah! Well, congratulations Sir! 

*Goes back to prowling Japanese stores in the hopes of finding one who ships to Canada*


----------



## theo (Sep 4, 2013)

Ishibashi ship to Aus, They should ship to canada in that case shouldn't they?


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 4, 2013)

One imagines so. And if I could find the guitar on their website, I would likely have already ordered it.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 5, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> One imagines so. And if I could find the guitar on their website, I would likely have already ordered it.



Have you tried Ikebe? They have a Paypal setup specifically for international sales, I would be surprised if they won't ship to Canada.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 5, 2013)

I have just sent them another inquiry though a different section of the site, hopefully they are more generous this time!

I WILL GET THAT GUITAR!


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 5, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> I have just sent them another inquiry though a different section of the site, hopefully they are more generous this time!
> 
> I WILL GET THAT GUITAR!



Are you using this form?

IKEBE


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes! That is the one I used this time! 

Thank you Sir!


----------



## Guitarspeaker (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry, guys if I'm missing the boat here.. Saw gunshow's post about Houston.. I just want one of those 550VC's like mad. I just went to this link and put an inquiry in. I live in the states also.. do they ship here? Or do I need to follow another path? Thanks much!


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 6, 2013)

If you sent an inquiry with the form that Gunshow posted you will get a response. 

And it should be positive!


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 11, 2013)

And 570VC ordered and paid for!


----------



## s4tch (Sep 12, 2013)

^That would be my pick of the bunch, too. Congrats!


----------



## SkullCrusher (Sep 12, 2013)

Are these for Japan only?

Any news on UK getting any?


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 12, 2013)

Japan only. You will have to import it from a Japanese site.


----------



## RGTFanatic (Sep 12, 2013)

You guys may want to hold off ordering anything from overseas until AFTER winter NAMM...........

Just sayin'............


----------



## SkullCrusher (Sep 13, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> Japan only. You will have to import it from a Japanese site.



Ahhhh ok thanks.

All I want is an ibanez prestige with black hardware!


----------



## Matt_D_ (Sep 13, 2013)

RGTFanatic said:


> You guys may want to hold off ordering anything from overseas until AFTER winter NAMM...........
> 
> Just sayin'............



I WILL HAVE CASH BY THEN. OMG. SQUEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## theo (Sep 29, 2013)

Mine got posted two days ago. I hope Australian customs don't keep it for too long.


----------



## will_shred (Sep 29, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> I know there's the square heel pics but really, that's not the "genesis" of Ibanez by a long shot, I hope most of you guys realise that.
> 
> If it's the "Genesis" of Ibanez it'd be... well, shitty 50s Japanese guitars from before they were good, then a bunch of Gibson and Fender copies that would see lawsuits flying around all over the place.
> 
> ...



If they did I might just have to sell about half my collection just to afford one, and I totally would. I think the AR420 is cool, but it's made in China and having played a couple I would say that the feel/build quality is about what you would expect from a Chinese Ibanez. I thought they were pretty unimpressive.


----------



## will_shred (Sep 29, 2013)

YJGB said:


> It's a bit sad they are so expensive, I would've expected (read: hoped) they would've been a lot cheaper. They seem overly stock for such expensive guitars



MIJ with an MSRP of 100,000 Yen which = about $1010? I'd say that's a damn good price. I mean my 1421 was $1000 new which I'm not sure what the MSRP was on that but i'm sure it was more than $1010


----------



## theo (Sep 30, 2013)

Mine arrived in Australia this morning! Let's hope customs don't hold onto it for ages!


----------



## lawizeg (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice! This whole thing makes me want to take a trip to Japan just for guitars.


----------



## theo (Sep 30, 2013)

NGD here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/250638-ngd-ibanez-genesis-rg670.html


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 30, 2013)

Mine got shipped out this morning Japan time.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 2, 2013)

Video from Ishibashi


----------



## rockstarazuri (Oct 2, 2013)

I didn't know they have a foreign staff there lol. Need to check the shop next time I go to Shibuya!


----------



## Matt_D_ (Oct 3, 2013)

SSO MEETUP SHIBUYA GO!

Ahh, if only eh? next time i'm in town I'll have to hit you guys up for beers, yakisoba and guitar shopping 

I really need to get my tail back to japan, place is awesome. I need to get back into learning japanese too. Im not sure I remember any from the last time I was studying it.

Im trying to shift a few bits and pieces to be able to afford one of these. Hopefully I'll be able to turn things around fast enough to snare one!


----------



## pushpull7 (Oct 4, 2013)

So, they do ship to the USA and they are about 860 usd? Dayam, I think I want one.....


----------



## pushpull7 (Oct 5, 2013)

I seee.........(waving hands around) a violet chameleon in my future.......

Now as to when, that is a good question 

Hmmmmmmmm, the choices are between the beautiful black pickguard/maple fretboard, or the very sexy rosewood board and the straight body........


----------



## Kwirk (Oct 5, 2013)

Am I the only Ibby lover who's not particularly excited? I don't like the square heels at all. If I wanted one of these, I could go pick them up for $300 on used.guitarcenter.com. I don't really see what's so special about re-releasing products that are readily available on the used market for less than half the price. With more options too - square necks, AANJ, super wizard necks (bubinga stripe), etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 5, 2013)

When did Ibanez make a natural ash or mahogany MiJ RG with gold hardware?


----------



## Kwirk (Oct 5, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When did Ibanez make a natural ash or mahogany MiJ RG with gold hardware?


They made a few in the mid 90s.


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ok. Bump the dead......

If I look at my yen to dollar conversion, I'm in the market for the 570 chameleon. But I'm not savvy to be able to order it from the states. 

How for those that have, can I get a USD quote from one of those companies with shipping to the USA?


----------



## Matt_D_ (Nov 23, 2013)

Email ishiabshi, see what they say. They've been really awesome to deal with and will tell you straight up what they can, and cant do.


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 23, 2013)

Matt_D_ said:


> Email ishiabshi, see what they say. They've been really awesome to deal with and will tell you straight up what they can, and cant do.



Ok, thanks.


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 23, 2013)

Alright, sent. If they have them and it's not horribly expensive, I'd have to choose between the 550 and the 570. I really would prefer the 550 with a rosewood board. I think the 570 is the way I'll go though.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 20, 2014)

MEH, nobody got back to me 

I wonder if there is some sliver of a chance that they expand the series for USA?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 20, 2014)

The fact that these are a. a limited run, and b. only available in Japan (unless you import) is literally the most retarded f-cking thing I have ever seen.



Kwirk said:


> Am I the only Ibby lover who's not particularly excited? I don't like the square heels at all. If I wanted one of these, I could go pick them up for $300 on used.guitarcenter.com. I don't really see what's so special about re-releasing products that are readily available on the used market for less than half the price. With more options too - square necks, AANJ, super wizard necks (bubinga stripe), etc.



Ahhhh, sorry folks - ^THIS^ is the most retarded thing I have ever seen.


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jan 20, 2014)

chrisharbin said:


> MEH, nobody got back to me
> 
> I wonder if there is some sliver of a chance that they expand the series for USA?



I really hope they bring it to the US


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 29, 2014)

Bump of the living dead!






Ibanez guitars | Genesis Collection

Genesis Artist series? Yes please!


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 29, 2014)

I couldn't get one here in the states on the last batch, so this will be gas unfulfilled 2.0


----------



## Stooge1996 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Bump of the living dead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just saw these on ikebe

ã¤ã±ãæ¥½å¨åºWebsiteã|ãIbanez AR300 (AV) Proto Type

ã¤ã±ãæ¥½å¨åºWebsiteã|ãIbanez AR305 (AV) Proto Type

ã¤ã±ãæ¥½å¨åºWebsiteã|ãIbanez AR300 (WH) Proto Type

They are called prototypes, so I am guessing this is the new genesis run


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## LordHar (Aug 21, 2014)

Ibanez | Genesis Collection


----------



## nikt (Aug 21, 2014)

What I can say as a Artist aeries fan? Love them all!


----------



## anunnaki (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow I'd love this one: Guitars - AR3AH | Ibanez guitars

but I think importing it from japan to the UK would add an extra few hundred pounds £


----------



## JD27 (Aug 24, 2014)

So sweet, cheaper than a used Les Paul DC even after the shipping from Japan.


----------

